# OEM head units... VW



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I'm looking for something that looks good and sounds good in my A2. Since A2 units are ass-ugly, or badly designed (AKTIV comes to mind), I've decided to go newer. I curently have the radio out of a B3 Passat. it says "Premium Audio". I've done some research, but all HUs from the 90s look the same. I've discertained that there are several units out there:
A3 early "CD IN" unit- manufacturer ???, Deluxe Audio








A3 Bose- "Bose" written on front, controls Panasonic CD changer?








A3 Premium- "Premium Audio" Clarion unit, old bumpy style buttons








B4 Premium- Panasonic made?, "Premium Audio" on front, identical to Bose
B4 Premium 3- same as above?
Could someone clarify some of this for me? THanks.
If people could post pics of their stock radios from A2s/A3s and B3s/B4s, that would be awesome! If I could speak to an expert in factory audio on VWs in the 80s and 90s, that would be awesomer







Any opinions on which would sound really good, or possibly one that has Aux-in on the back, or a cd-changer adapter available? Thanks!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_A3 early "CD IN" unit- manufacturer ???, Deluxe Audio









Made by Matsu****a (Panasonic). 20 watts x 2 channels or 7 watts x 4 channels (if I remember correctly). Also used in the 1993 Fox.









_Quote »_A3 Bose- "Bose" written on front, controls Panasonic CD changer?









Made by Panasonic. Same as the stock radio in the B4 Passat (mentioned below).

_Quote »_A3 Premium- "Premium Audio" Clarion unit, old bumpy style buttons









If it has the tab on the cassette door it was made by Clarion. No tab, made by Panasonic. The Clarion ones are better (deeper bass, better AM/FM reception).

_Quote »_B4 Premium- Panasonic made?, "Premium Audio" on front, identical to Bose
B4 Premium 3- same as above?

Accoring to ETKA, this is the Premium III radio. Stock on B4 Passats and A3s with the Bose system.

_Quote »_Any opinions on which would sound really good, or possibly one that has Aux-in on the back, or a cd-changer adapter available? Thanks!

The Clarion-made A3 radio sounds excellent. With 20 watts x 4 channels, it competes with many aftermarket head units.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*

I have the B4 Premium Audio unit, I was mainly wondering if the Bose one is better, but I guess they're identical







They both use the same CD changer? How about modifying the CD changer input to work with a line in device? You said the Clarion one (Deluxe Audio CD IN I assume you mean) is 20x2 first, then 20x4. Which is it? i plan on using it with all 6 stock location Mk2 speakers.
I like the look of the deluxe audio/early premium audio ones, though (fits the Mk2 better for the OEM look). Did these also come in B3 Passats? 
Oh and what about stock Mk2 units? Are the only good sounding ones AKTIV?


_Modified by VDub2625 at 5:54 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*

Here are better photos of the A3 Clarion radio. Don't let the "Made in Mexico" fool you -- I've tried both, and it is definitely superior to the Japanese-made Panasonic version.
















As for Mk2 radios, this was one of the better ones -- it even came with switchable green/red lighting and both VW and Audi faceplate logos... plus it has *AM Stereo*!







However, it has a CE1 radio, and for some reason it was only sold in Canada.
























This was the best radio that VW put into U.S.-built Golfs and GTIs... again, it is a CE1 radio, so if you want to put it in a CE2 Volkswagen, wiring changes will be necessary.








This was VW's top-of-the-line radio for U.S.-market Mk2 CE2 Golfs, GTIs, and Jettas -- the Heidelberg 6 CR. It is almost as good as the A3 Clarion "Premium Audio" radio.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*


_Quote »_I have the B4 Premium Audio unit, I was mainly wondering if the Bose one is better, but I guess they're identical They both use the same CD changer?

The A3's "Bose" system used an external amplifier and upgraded speakers. The radio itself is identical to the B4 Premium III radio, just with the Bose logo added to it. This is a Panasonic-made radio, so it works with the Panasonic CD changer.

_Quote »_How about modifying the CD changer input to work with a line in device?

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html









_Quote »_You said the Clarion one (Deluxe Audio CD IN I assume you mean) is 20x2 first, then 20x4. Which is it? i plan on using it with all 6 stock location Mk2 speakers.

According to the owner's manual in front of me, the Deluxe Audio radio is rated at 20 watts per channel with two speakers and 7 watts per channel with four speakers. This is typical of cheaper radios where only two amplifiers are used. With two speakers you get the full power output, and with four speakers the amplifier outputs are split to the front and rear channels through a resistance divider. This resistance robs some of the power, so that's why you only get 7W x 4 instead of 10W x 4.
The Premium Audio radio has four audio amplifiers so that's why you get the full 20 watts per channel with all four speaker outputs used. I have this radio in my B4 Passat (I swapped it from my sister's '96 Golf, since she wanted the cheap aftermarket CD head unit that my Passat came with), and with the stock speakers, I can crank it up to the threshold of pain (i.e. loud enough to cause a natural reaction to cover your ears) and there still isn't any distortion, so it is definitely a sufficiently powerful radio, even without an external amplifier.
p.s. The factory A3 Bose system is even better -- I had the opportunity to listen to it in a brand new 1997 Jetta GLX, and you can turn it so loud that you can feel your butt vibrating to the bass beats. I'm sure you could get the Bose amplifier and wiring quite cheaply from some "Emmkay 3" owner who tears it out and puts in a worse-sounding aftermarket system.









_Quote »_I like the look of the deluxe audio/early premium audio ones, though (fits the Mk2 better for the OEM look). Did these also come in B3 Passats?

The 1990-1992 Passat brochures show the Heidelberg 6 radio, the same as shown above (this radio was used with the AKTIV system in both the Mk2 and B3). I'm not sure what 1993-1994 models got.

_Quote »_Oh and what about stock Mk2 units? Are the only good sounding ones AKTIV?

See my message above. The Heidelberg 6 was the best Mk2 Golf/GTI/Jetta radio -- at least for the U.S. market. Euro Mk2s are a totally different story!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_

















I've seen those weird 2 prong connectors in junkyards before on A2s... damn I want that radio!








I like my B4 raqdio, it has a lot better sound then my aftermarket ones. i was suprised. But those adapters are expensive










_Modified by VDub2625 at 6:42 PM 12-26-2006_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*


_Quote »_I've seen those weird 2 prong connectors in junkyards before on A2s... damn I want that radio!









If you wanted to go for the bling-bling look, you could get a radio like this!








That's a genuine 1960s Mercedes radio, with Longwave and Shortwave as well as AM and FM.
And when it comes to Euro 1980s radio, there are a whole bunch of oddities to choose from:
















I have one of these.
















Totally no frills, probably designed for East German cars.
















If you're old and blind enough to need buttons this big, then you shouldn't be driving!
















A strange variation of "digital" tuning...
























Another minimalist radio -- no AM (it's FM only), no stereo, and no presets!








And don't forget the Blaupunkt gooseneck radio -- I have one of these!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*

I'm not looking for minimalist... I'
m looking for feature-packed OEM goodness








How about Euro stuff? What is this? The Euro Gamma tape deck








Looks like the Bse/Panasonic Premium unit under yet another face.










_Modified by VDub2625 at 1:00 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*

That Euro version of the B4 radio has RDS (Radio Data System), while the American version does not. This is the case with many VW and other Euro OEM radios, as RDS caught on in Europe a lot earlier than it did over here. (On many stations, RDS gives you the artist and title of the currently playing song.)


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*

Do you even listen to tapes anymore?







I was told that these were options for corrados and cabrios this radio features a gamma sound system
"As road speed increases, the noise level in the vehicle also increases. Until now it was necessary to manually adjust the radio volume to compensate for the noise. The radio and cd volume is now controlled accodringly to the vehicle road speed. this is done by the speed sensitive volume control" <--- this is right out of the Gamma CD Manual 
Its also pretty crazy how you set this volume control up.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (YEAHTOM)*









Slightly different... found this in the 89-91 syncro brochures, and the pic below from the 89-91 Golf G60 brochures (note the exclusion of "delta"):








And an early A2 (84-88) radio brochure for refrence:








I don't listen tot apes, which is why I'd love to modify the CD in on a premium unit to accept line in. It looks like line in wires go into the 10 pin connector, I'm just having a hard time figuring out how the unit knows a CD changer is attached, and tricking it into thinking one is. 


_Modified by VDub2625 at 4:23 PM 12-27-2006_


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

Yeah on the back of the one I listed above it has a 10 pin and below that is an 8 pin and below that is another 8 pin and a ground plug in the center and a antenna


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*

Ok, new question: can someone explain why this factory 2001 Ford Focus radio has mk4 style connectors on the back?
http://cgi.ebay.com/99-00-01-F...wItem


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*

The "ISO-block" connectors which VW has used since late 1986 on German-built cars are a European standard. Blaupunkt uses ISO-block connectors on their German-designed radios, for OEM as well as aftermarket. Remember, even the DIN size for car radios is a German standard -- although lately it seems like fewer and fewer manfacturers are using DIN-size or even "Double DIN"-size radios in their cars anymore. DIN stands for "Deutsches Institut für Normung", which means "German Institute for Standardization".


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
And don't forget the Blaupunkt gooseneck radio -- I have one of these!


















the BLaupunkt dallas is an awesome old radio. although i dont beleive it was ever offered factory in vw's. The Dallas is am stereo.
I have the other version called the Sylt. whicich is i think 25x4 and a cool radio. The gooseneck radios came with optional indash cd or tape. And i have the schematics for a rca input for my ipod.
Me and my uncle have them and love them.
steve


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (vanaman)*

What do you exactly do with a gooseneck? Is it like a wired remote? What's the main unit look like?


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*

Didn't I explain this a few months ago?







The tuner and amplifier circuitry resides in a box you can put under the dash, inside the trunk, or whatever. The remote control and display head, mounted on a gooseneck stalk, contains all the controls for the tuner. You bolt the gooseneck to the center console and a wire runs from it to the tuner/amp box.
The tuner/amp box also contains inputs for an external tape deck or CD player, which you can then install into the DIN-sized opening in the dashboard where a conventional radio would normally go.
To make it clear: the tuner/amp box doesn't have any buttons or displays on it. It's just a plain box, similar to an external amplifier (it has cooling fins on it), designed to be hidden away somewhere. The gooseneck contains all of the radio's controls and displays.



_Modified by VWestlife at 3:03 AM 12-29-2006_


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*

^^^ right on. the gooseneck is the controls and the braina dn everything else is in the box. 
p.s. since you some about it. do you know where to get the nice metla speaker plugs?
steve


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (YEAHTOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YEAHTOM* »_Do you even listen to tapes anymore?







I was told that these were options for corrados and cabrios this radio features a gamma sound system
"As road speed increases, the noise level in the vehicle also increases. Until now it was necessary to manually adjust the radio volume to compensate for the noise. The radio and cd volume is now controlled accodringly to the vehicle road speed. this is done by the speed sensitive volume control" <--- this is right out of the Gamma CD Manual 
Its also pretty crazy how you set this volume control up.

I wasn't real impressed with the up down speed sensitive volume control setup. Depress the BASS knob, it pops out, you adjust the speed sensitive volume control setting and push the knob back in. Treble knob is the front rear fader when you press it in so it pops out. What that Gamma-CD is lacking is a right left balance knob, and internally it is missing an amplifier (which comes in handy if you happen to have a Corrado with two working Aktiv amplifiers and the wire already mounted for the speed sensitive volume). You know the Gamma_CD is missing the speaker level outputs when you read the sticker on the top of the unit, the middle connector is left blank on that sticker for a reason. That Gamma-CD is also 1992 CD player technology. It has no anti-skip memory, no random/mix function, and 6AM/6FM presets (atleast I think that was all it had, I only ever used 4 of the FM presets anyway!).
I'm not saying the Gamma-CD is complete junk, it's rare as heck and I wouldn't sell you the one on my shelf upstairs. I just pulled it out of my Corrado in less than a year after finally locating a Gamma_CD to install something more modern, capable of running a 6 disc or Phatnoise.








And about that "Aktiv" bashing thing... Everyone loved to hate it, but it still works in my Corrado even with the late '98 GTI head unit. It doesn't Pop, randomly change volume or any of the other funky stuff folks always bashed it for, IF you hook it up right, to a factory HU with line level outputs. 
The '98 GTI HU is NOT plug-N-play with the Aktiv or the other dash plug. I modified both, but it is NOT rocket science. It's more like an 8th grade science project where you have to do some reasearch, a little work on your own, have a little faith, get some pointers from a few folks and assemble something in the garage. (I did some on the kitchen table and some in the driveway). 
Now we're talking: A2 with an A4 HU and Phatnoise... Happy New Year!


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (where_2)*

Better pics of the best '80s VW radio that ever been gave!








From a 1987 Canadian accessories brochure, dated 10/86...








AM-Stereo/FM-Stereo Cassette Electronic Tuning Radio with E.S.C. Protection and fully electronic controls. Output 4x15 Watts.








Radio Infrared Remote Control
Now control your radio conveniently while keeping your eyes on the road. Batteries included.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*

Holy crap I want that.
You didn't send me any brochures with the pics you sent last week


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_Holy crap I want that.
You didn't send me any brochures with the pics you sent last week









I have a pile of VW brochures half a foot high... do you expect me to slave over a scanner all day just to satisfy your obsession?


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWestlife* »_
I have a pile of VW brochures half a foot high... do you expect me to slave over a scanner all day just to satisfy your obsession?









yes

steve


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (vanaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vanaman* »_
yes

steve

x2


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDub2625* »_
x2









You should have started your VW addiction sooner. You could have your own pile of vintage VW brochures, accessory catlogs, and automobile brochures. I've only got a year or two of the early '90s accessory stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (where_2)*

I've bought a few brochures related specifically to my cars, but they sell anywhere from $5-$20 on eBay per brochure








Anything I've bought (or would buy), I'd scan for others to see. I've found my brochures on German sites before










_Modified by VDub2625 at 10:19 PM 1-12-2007_


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VDub2625)*

I've got another pile a foot high of non-VW brochures, all acquired the old-fashioned way: taken for free from dealers or new car shows, by my dad and myself. I bet I could make a nice chunk of change selling them on eBay -- I know _someone_ out there is willing to pay $9.99 + shipping for a 1988 Buick or 1994 Hyundai brochure.


----------



## nobledub (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: OEM head units... VW (VWestlife)*

i had a pioneer headunit that matched perfectly! it was the perfect shade of green and looked great! too bad i was generous and gave it to an ex girlfriend for her car then broke up with her...


----------



## GTi_Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

VWestlife said:


> Here are better photos of the A3 Clarion radio. Don't let the "Made in Mexico" fool you -- I've tried both, and it is definitely superior to the Japanese-made Panasonic version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what exactly makes the Heidelberg 6 better than the Heidelberg 8?


----------



## GTi_Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

Bump


----------

